

Mithril React Ember Knockout Angular - yuribit
http://jsperf.com/mithril-react-ember-knockout-angular/4

======
huac
to save a minute or two of your time, i ran this test; results:
[http://gyazo.com/d39a8c3de39c0f3a0621b507daf59a0c](http://gyazo.com/d39a8c3de39c0f3a0621b507daf59a0c)

by this metric, mithril > ember > angular > knockout > react

